# Alanis Morissette "My Humps" video



## Raerae (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W91sqAs-_-g

LOL... Alanis is the best ROFL...

I almost died watching this!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 2, 2007)

hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 2, 2007)

hahaha! is she serious?


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 2, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance but didn't Fergie and the black eyed peas do something like this? Except better? 
I dunno both sound like nails on a chalk board to me.


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 2, 2007)

I love sendups.  I wonder what was on Alanis' mind when she decided to do this?  Maybe that song irritates her the way it does me.  It sticks in my head, and I hate it!  Her version definitely displaces that delving little hook.


----------



## Jade (Apr 3, 2007)

ugh, that was awful!!! I HATE her voice.


----------



## Holly (Apr 3, 2007)

rofl, thats hilarious!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

uhm, it's kind of funny but really, weird!!!


----------



## aziza (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't stand fergie! Hooray to Alanis. The lyrics are stupid and sound even dumber in parody like this!

This one made me laugh too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OMyiW04aaw


----------



## Raerae (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_ugh, that was awful!!! I HATE her voice._

 
That was the point LOL


----------



## Raerae (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Forgive my ignorance but didn't Fergie and the black eyed peas do something like this? Except better? 
I dunno both sound like nails on a chalk board to me._

 
Yeh, she was making fun of fergie and the BEP


----------



## lipshock (Apr 3, 2007)

Alanis is genius and I love her.

I just laughed for a good five minutes because of that video.


----------



## sharyn (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2007)

I love this. It's a great Satire of that AWFUL tune from the Black Eyed Peas. Just shows what garbage throw-away lyrics the pop industry is churning out. Alanis is making a statement, good for her.


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 3, 2007)

omg...too funny!!


----------



## Jade (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't really like Black Eyed Peas much, but Alanis' songs aren't much better.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I can't stand fergie! Hooray to Alanis. The lyrics are stupid and sound even dumber in parody like this!

This one made me laugh too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OMyiW04aaw_

 
 hahaha!! that one is great


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

This is hilarious but i gotta agree I dont like Alanis Morissette


----------



## PinkGuns (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol I saw this earlier and was like wtf? Pretty funny though!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 4, 2007)

I had to repost that on Myspace for all my friends to see....that was hilarious! Thank you!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 5, 2007)

Alanis needs to edge off the :bigpimp:


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2007)

i guess i'm the only one who liked the original "My Humps."

I essentially made it my theme song for the summer of 05....


----------



## msmack (Apr 5, 2007)

i am down with alanis...shes my fellow canadian! lol and i love what she did with 'my humps'. lol


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2007)

i've loved alanis since i was a tiny little kid. i even have a poster from when jagged little pill came out above my bed haha.

i love this video! i love alanis! i love love love it!


----------

